# Pawn > Exe Datei



## Einstein-511 (21. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich shcon tot gegoogelt. Einige kennen sicher die Programmiersprache PAWN. Leider erstellt diese nur .amx Dateien die man nur geringfügig ausführen kann. Ich wollte fragen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt diese .amx Dateien in eine .exe umzuwandeln oder direkt von PAWN in .exe.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Einstein =)


----------

